# Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich



## Benni_ (31. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Teich von geschätzt 2000-2500l und möchte gerne Fische einsetzen. Ich hab mich letztes Jahr schon damit beschäftigt und finde __ Moderlieschen eigentlich ganz nett.
Besondere Technik wird an meinem Teich nicht eingesetzt, wir haben lediglich eine kleine Wasserpumpe die von Zeit zu Zeit manuell eingeschaltet wird, und ein paar Wasserpflanzen. 
Den Teich gibt's schon seit ~10 Jahren. __ Molche, __ Libellen und alle möglichen Wasserkäfer fühlen sich soweit ganz wohl. Wir hatten vor einigen Jahren mal Elritzen drin, die sich anfangs wie blöd vermehrt haben und so auch 1-2 Jahre gut überlebten, bis wir sie weggegeben haben.
Ich denke die Moderlieschen werden sich auch recht schnell vermehren. Wie ist es da mit Überbesatz, stellt sich da von alleine ein Gleichgewicht ein oder muss man etwas dagegen tun?
Unser Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 80-90cm tief. Was ich so gelesen habe sollte das knapp ausreichen. Für den Winter wollte ich trotzdem einen Eisfreihalter einsetzen.

Klingt das soweit nach einem guten Konzept? Was müsste ich noch beachten und welche Alternativen gibt es zu Moderlieschen?



Freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## canis (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo Benni

Grundsätzlich sind 2500 Liter zu wenig für einen Fischteich. Unter 5000 Liter sollten m. E. keine Fische gehalten werden. Grund ist nicht nur der wenige Platz, der den Fischen zur Verfügung steht, sondern auch dass ein so kleines Ökosystem sensibler ist und auch mit wenigen Fischen sehr schnell kippen kann. 

Deshalb mein Tipp: Besser keine Fische in den Teich setzen. Schön wäre aber, wenn du den Teich vergrössern könntest. Dann würde es auch mit den Fischen klappen. 

Solltest du trotz meines Einwandes dennoch unbedingt Fische in den jetzigen Teich setzen wollen, so kommen nur ganz wenige Arten halbwegs infrage. Die __ Moderlieschen hast du schon genannt. Elritzen würde ich eher nicht nehmen, da sie kühleres und sauerstoffreiches Wasser bevorzugen - auch wenn sie bei dir in der Vergangenheit eine Zeit lang überlebt haben. Infrage kommen könnte namentlich noch der Stichling. Er wird kaum grösser als 5 cm und ist nicht so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Nikolai (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo Benni,

__ Moderlieschen nehmen Anflugnahrung von der Wasseroberfläche auf, was man leicht am oberständgen Maul erkennen kann. Wenn du nicht zusätzlich fütterst, wird sich die Besatzdichte von selbst regulieren. __ Stichlinge nehmen ausschließlich Lebendfutter. Auch deren Besatzdichte regelt sich von selbst. Allerdings wirst du dann keinen Molchnachwuchs mehr bekommen. Insofern würde ich auf einen Besatz mit Stichlingen verzichten.
Bitterlinge sind Detriusfresser, bleiben klein und mögen auch wärmere Temperaturen. Daher sind sie sicher in Deinem Teich gut aufgehoben.
Durch eine reiche Bepflanzung mit Sumpf- und Unterwasserpflanzen und ohne Fütterung sollte sich auch eine hohe Wasserqualität erreichen lassen. 
Die erhöhten Wassertemperaturen im Sommer sind vom Verhältnis Volumen/Oberfläche abhängig.
D.h. flache Teiche, auch mit großem Volumen, erwärmen sich schneller und umgekehrt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo Benni,

wenn Du eine Filterpumpe durch laufen lässt kannst Du auch Fische / __ Moderlieschen einsetzen.


----------



## Joerg (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo Benni,
da du einen naturnahen Teich hast, würde ich von Fischen bei der Größe eher absehen.
Auch wenn nicht zugefüttert wird, kann sich der Bestand sehr schnell auf ein unverträgliches Mass steigern.
Dadurch werden erst mal die vorhandenen Lebewesen verdrängt.
Sicher wird sich der Bestand irgendwann reduzieren, da ohne extra Filterung und Futter ein großer Teil ...
Der stabile Zustand, den du nach Jahren jetzt hast, wird sich dadurch nachhaltig verändern.

Ich hab auch Fische drin und vermisse manchmal einige Lebewesen, die sich früher gerne im Teich aufgehalten haben.
Wenn Fische, dann würde ich auch zu einem Filter raten.
Was du letztendlich haben willst, kannst du ja noch entscheiden.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Einige Experten hier im Forum halten in solchen Teichen sogar Koi oder Goldfische. 
Auch ich habe schon mal nen paar Jahre in nem sehr kleinen ein Zimmer Wohnklo mit Kochnische gewohnt, das geht in der Tat, erstrebenswert ist es nicht, auf Dauer auch nicht wirklich schön. 
Es gibt super schöne Beispiele fuer Teiche ohne Fische hier im Forum. Überleg doch mal, ob das nicht reicht. Die Vielzahl an Lebewesen dürfte bei einem Teich ohne Fische eher größer als kleiner sein. 

Viele Grüße und eine ENtscheidung zum Wohl der Tiere wünscht Dir 
Wuzzel


----------



## robsig12 (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Sollten es wirklich realistisch 2500 Liter sein,und Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sein, spricht nichts gegen 5-10 __ Moderlieschen. Wenn diese nicht zugefüttert werden sollte es auch keinen Überbesartz geben.

An Technik würde einzig alleine ein Eisfreihalter im Winter genügen.

Mehr Wasser wäre natürlich besser.


----------



## Benni_ (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten. Mehr Wasser ist leider nicht drin, ich kann den Teich nicht erweitern. Ein größerer Teich wäre mir auch am liebsten.
Der Teich hat etwa 4m², ist an der tiefsten Stelle ~90cm tief, und wird vom Ufer her stufenweise tiefer. Daher schätze ich, dass es ungefähr 2500l sind.
Eine Filterpumpe einzusetzen wäre grundsätzlich kein Problem, allerdings ist so ein 20l Kasten, der im Wasser hängt, bei einem so kleinen Teich schon ziemlich hässlich. Lässt sich bei der Größe ja schwer verstecken. Kennt ihr irgendwas dezenteres?
Wie hoch sollte der Umsatz der Pumpe pro Stunde sein?


----------



## robsig12 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Wie schon geschrieben, wenn Fische, kleine Fische. Dann kein Futter geben, auf ausreichend Wasserpflanzen achten, und Du benötigst keinen Filter. (Deshalb auch keine Pumpe) Funktioniert in diesem Fall.
Wenn Pumpe würde ich nicht mehr wie 1200 - 1500 Liter/h empfehlen.

Würde mich da allgemein an eine Hand voll __ Moderlieschen, oder Erlitzen orientieren.

Wichtig, die müssen nicht gefüttert werden, finden genug Naturnahrung in einem eingelaufenem Teich vor.


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo Benni,
ich habe in meinem auch nur 2500 Liter Teich einfach eine Teichpumpe - die ist ja wirklich nicht groß - und extern  in den Büschen versteckt den Filter. Das Wasser fließt dann durch einen durchbohrten Stein wieder ein.

 

So sah das Anfang August nach der Neuanlage aus. Der Schlauch zum Filter, der in den Büschen steht, ist da noch grün gewesen. 

Jetzt im Winter ist der Filter abgebaut und reingeholt, die Pumpe (8000 L/Std) steht am Grund und ist abgeschaltet. Eine kleine Teichpumpe mit 2500 L/Std steht jetzt auf der obersten Terrasse und sprudelt vor sich hin und hält das Eis frei. In dem Teich leben derzeit 6 __ Shubunkin, drei Sarasa und ein __ Goldfisch sowie zwei __ Kröten. Alle sind bisher wohlauf und die Wasserwerte so wie man sich das wünscht. 250 Liter pro Fisch sind für Goldfisch-Varietäten auch keineswegs zu wenig. Die Fische müssen natürlich gefüttert werden, der Teich gibt das - jedenfalls bisher - nicht her. Das wäre bei __ Moderlieschen sicherlich einfacher.

Im Herbst habe ich den Bodengrund mit einem Teich-Schlammsauger gereinigt und anschließend mit einem Laubschutznetz abgedeckt.

Guck mal hier, sowas brauchst Du dann: http://cgi.ebay.de/SuperFish-TEICHF...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item35aced9bf0 - es passt auch von der Größe her zum Teich. Nicht dabei ist der __ Wasserschlauch, der zum Becken zurück führt - den kriegst Du aber im Baumarkt. Was im Teich steht ist nur das kleine schwarze Teil - die Pumpe. Der Filter kann halb eingegraben und gut versteckt werden.


----------



## Benni_ (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten. Es wird dann wohl auf ~10 __ Moderlieschen hinauslaufen.
Ob ich einen Filter einrichte werd ich mal schauen. Wenn ich dran denke poste ich im Sommer dann auch mal ein paar Fotos! 

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Wie sieht es mit der Wassertemperatur für Moderlieschen aus? Welche Temperaturen sind da am besten?


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo Benni,
__ Moderlieschen sind einheimische Fische, sie passen sich an. Aber es ist natürlich trotzdem wichtig, im Winter für eine eisfreie Zone und genügend Sauerstoff zu sorgen. Im Sommer sollte der Teich sich nicht über 30 Grad aufheizen.


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Es stimmt, dass __ Moderlieschen auch höhere Temperaturen ertragen können. Aber diese Aussage... 


Regs schrieb:


> Moderlieschen sind einheimische Fische, sie passen sich an.



...kann man so trotzdem nicht stehen lassen. Jede Art hat ihre Temperaturpräferenzen und die kann sich nicht einfach anpassen. Deshalb muss man in jedem Fall prüfen, ob die gewünschte Fischart mit den zu erwartenden Temperaturen wirklich zurecht kommt (das selbe gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Umweltfaktoren).


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hallo David,
was war falsch daran? __ Moderlieschen kommen natürlich in unseren Gewässern vor und mit den hiesigen Temperaturen klar.

Ich habe zwar nur das einzige Fachbuch über Moderlieschen das es gibt hier stehen aber ich sehe trotz Lektüre keinen Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage, zumal das Handling im Teich mit eingeschlossen wurde.


----------



## canis (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Na ja, Äschen kommen auch natürlich in unseren Gewässern vor und werden trotzdem in 99% aller Teiche sterben. Es gibt viele einheimische Fischarten, die Temperaturen über 20°C nur kurzzeitig ertragen. Es gibt aber auch einheimische Arten, die angeblich bis 38°C problemlos überleben, namentlich die __ Karausche. 

Nur weil eine Art natürlicherweise bei uns vorkommt, ist sie deswegen noch lange nicht für die Teichhaltung geeignet. Teiche erwärmen sich aufgrund ihrer geringen Grösse beispielsweise viel schneller als grösse Weiher oder Seen, die teilweise auch eine Schichtung aufweisen. Eine Fischart, die im See überlebt, muss deshalb nicht zwangsweise im Teich überleben. 

Wie gesagt, beim __ Moderlieschen ist es tatsächlich so, dass es höhere Temperaturen eine zeitlang ganz gut erträgt. Aber darauf darf keinesfalls auf andere Fischarten geschlossen werden! Jede Fischart ist überschiedlich und nur weil sie hier in manchen Gewässern vorkommt, lässt sich nicht automatisch darauf schliessen, dass sie mit den Temperaturen in Gartenteichen zurecht kommt.


----------



## robsig12 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*



Benni_ schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten. Es wird dann wohl auf ~10 __ Moderlieschen hinauslaufen.
> Ob ich einen Filter einrichte werd ich mal schauen. Wenn ich dran denke poste ich im Sommer dann auch mal ein paar Fotos!
> ...



Hi Benny,

wenn Dich das Thema wirklich interessiert, hast Du jetzt im Winter dich hier im Forum bezüglich Pflanzen, Wasserwerte, Temperaturen etc. einzulesen. Auch kannst Du dazu gleich Fragen stellen, wenn etwas nicht verstanden wird.


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*



canis schrieb:


> Aber darauf darf keinesfalls auf andere Fischarten geschlossen werden! Jede Fischart ist überschiedlich und nur weil sie hier in manchen Gewässern vorkommt, lässt sich nicht automatisch darauf schliessen, dass sie mit den Temperaturen in Gartenteichen zurecht kommt.



Nee klar, es geht ja hier um __ Moderlieschen.

http://www.amazon.de/Das-Moderliesc...4392/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296587238&sr=8-1 - das Buch ist das einzige, mir bekannte wissenschaftliche Werk zu Moderlieschen und schießt sicherlich oft über das Thema hinaus.

Dennoch finde ich es sehr lesenswert, wenn man plant, die Art zu halten.


----------



## robsig12 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Soll keine Kritik sein, aber alles was man über __ Moderlieschen und Pflanzen und Gartenteichfische wissen sollte, steht wohl hier geschrieben!

http://www.amazon.de/Gartenteich-At...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1296592629&sr=1-1

Dürfte das Standardwerk sein. Leicht verständlich und absolut umfangreich.



Hätte übrigens eines abzugeben, 13 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Keines der genannten Werke setzt sich allerdings so intensiv mit dem Schwarmverhalten dieser Fische auseinander, wie dies Bernd Andörfer in seinem Buch "Beiträge zum Schwarmverhalten von __ Moderlieschen" wer sich wirklich für diese Tiere interessiert sollte sich dieses Werk natürlich unbedingt zulegen und sich nicht allein  auf die bislang genannten, sehr guten, Standarwerke zum Thema Moderlieschen beschränken. Es geht nichts über eine gut sortierte Bibliothek mit der gängigen Fachliteratur. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Limnos (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Fischbesatz in kleinem Teich*

Hi

Bei __ Moderlieschen sollten Halmpflanzen wie __ Schilf drin sein, da sie gerne den Laich an solchen Stängeln ablegen. Bei Stichlingen gleichzeitig, wird es wohl kaum zu einer Massenvermehrung der Moderlieschen kommen. Die sind nämlich auch Laichräuber und sehr junge Moderlieschen passen auch noch in deren Beuteschema. Eine Alternative wären noch Minnows.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

